# cleo hogan trap out question



## nbarlow123 (Apr 5, 2012)

42 views somebody has got to have a suggestion


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Been turkey hunting or I would have answered sooner.

No ,..You can make the entrance anywhere you want it. The main objective is to get the entrance as close to the brood nest as possible, That is why the transition is normally in the back of the trap. This is so the nurse bees, cleaners, fanners, etc will accept the trap as an integral part of their hive, very close to the brood nest. You want to fool them into thinking this is just another brood nest.

If the trap is too far from the brood nest, the bees will use it for honey stores, and you will not get the mix of bees you need to make a good start.

cchoganjr


----------



## nbarlow123 (Apr 5, 2012)

I dont have a hive to get a frame of brood from. Can I use A new super with just frames and foundation? this will be my first setup beside the tank full of bees.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

`Unless you have a frame of unsealed brood, the bees will most likely use the trap as a place to store honey. If the feral colony becomes crowded, they may come out into the trap and form a new brood nest.

You can install the funnel and then all bees that come out will be trapped. Eventually all bees come out to rest, cleanse themselves, etc. But, again. the best way to get the right mix of bees you want for a start is to install a frame of unsealed brood.

cchoganjr


----------



## Tim Bates (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't know if you checked but I see there is a bee club in Covington http://www.selabees.org/meetings.html someone there may be a source for some uncapped brood if you don't know of another beekeeper closer.


----------

